# Goose G2



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

March is my month (My birthday month) and this is my recent work, the Goose Gen 2, let me share it with you:

A friend brought me a piece of wood, he thinks is ebony, but I believe is more like mahogany, is a hard wood, with a peculiar smell when you cut it.

The design is the evolution of The Goose, a small shooter, but in Gen 2 I added universal forks, it can be banded OTT or TTF, it also has a drilling guide to attach tabs, or make a bigger hole for looped tubes.

I made the cut in CNC router, then rasp, sand paper to 600 grits, and boiled lindseed oil for the finish.

Here the pics, Cheers!!


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

Here are some more pics....


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

Very nice!!!!congratulations!


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

Very nice shooter! Color is beautiful 

This is not ebony for sure, you probably have right, mahogany.

Cheers


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Universal forks . Nice ! Do you own the CNC router ?


----------



## Vly62 (Feb 21, 2015)

Very nice..TTF even better!!


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

slingshotnew said:


> Very nice!!!!congratulations!


Thanks!! Glad you like it!


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

E.G. said:


> Very nice shooter! Color is beautiful
> 
> This is not ebony for sure, you probably have right, mahogany.
> 
> Cheers


Hey E.G.! Thanks!

Indeed, the color and the grain are beautiful, I liked a lot working with this wood.


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

treefork said:


> Universal forks . Nice ! Do you own the CNC router ?


Hey Treefork! One sling to wrap and tuck them all!

Yes, I have the CNC here in my shop, very convinient I must say.

Cheers!


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

Vly62 said:


> Very nice..TTF even better!!


Hi Vly62! I´m still looking for the best way for me, I started OTT, now I´m using TTF, can´t decide yet.

Cheers!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

BAT said:


> Vly62 said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice..TTF even better!!
> ...


They're both good !


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

came out realy handsome!

cheers,

jazz


----------



## Rip-van-Winkelholz (May 7, 2015)

Very very nice work! 

Some day i would like to see other shapes, like the Rambone or the TenTonHammer, made out of one piece of hardwood... :battle:



Rip


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

jazz said:


> came out realy handsome!
> 
> cheers,
> 
> jazz


Thanks a lot Jazz!


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

Rip-van-Winkelholz said:


> Very very nice work!
> 
> Some day i would like to see other shapes, like the Rambone or the TenTonHammer, made out of one piece of hardwood... :battle:
> 
> ...


Thanks for your words Rip!

I already made some rambones out of plywood, here is the link: My first Rambone

As for the Ten Ton Hammer, some day..... :naughty:


----------



## derandy (Dec 28, 2014)

Good looking frame. I like the way you make your pinky holes...now you have to make another one bandet up in ttf,so you can change during the shooting....
cheers


----------



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

Hermosa y muy funcional, así


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Looks fine my friend! I really like the marker hole idea! Let people make their choice with this. It seems to me you found a nice combo head size to fit the needs. Great work! :wave:


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

That's a beauty there, Bat! Good Job!!


----------



## Rip-van-Winkelholz (May 7, 2015)

BAT said:


> Rip-van-Winkelholz said:
> 
> 
> > Very very nice work!
> ...


Excellent shape! ^_^

I like Your idea of a TTF/OTT Rambone much! 

I get this catty :wub: from my friend Alvin261084:

http://slingshotforum.com/gallery/image/24932-combination-of-rambon-and-scout-01/

you can shoot it with the pinchgrip also but i never do it. 

B)

Rip


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

derandy said:


> Good looking frame. I like the way you make your pinky holes...now you have to make another one bandet up in ttf,so you can change during the shooting....
> cheers


Hey Derandy! Thanks for your words, I really like to have the pinky hole, it makes my grip more stable, and yes, I have one sling banded OTT, and one banded TTF, but I feel more accurate OTT, need to shoot more TTF.

By the way, I really love your Vhammer design!!

Cheers!


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

Widget said:


> Hermosa y muy funcional, así


Gracias Widget! Que bueno que te gusta!

Saludos


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

Genoa Slingshot said:


> Very nice!


Thanks Genoa! Glad you like it!

Cheers!


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

Tremoside said:


> Looks fine my friend! I really like the marker hole idea! Let people make their choice with this. It seems to me you found a nice combo head size to fit the needs. Great work! :wave:


Hey Mark!

With my grip, I feel more comfortable with a pinky hole, but I was bored with the circle, so I tried to explore more, and came with this shape that follows the lines of the silhouette. I been tweaking the same desing to find the perfect size and shape for my shooting style, but when I think I found them........ :slap: some new idea hit my brain. 

And I want to have one sling that can fit the most shooters, I´m close to this idea with my Batsling G5.

Cheers!


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

devils son in law said:


> That's a beauty there, Bat! Good Job!!


Thanks Devil!!


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

Rip-van-Winkelholz said:


> BAT said:
> 
> 
> > Rip-van-Winkelholz said:
> ...


Thanks Rip! I like to have the option of TTF / OTT in the same fork.

That catty from Alvin is sweet! Best of two amazing slings in one! I´m more on the pinch grip, rarely use a Rambone or another hammer grip sling.

Cheers!


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

:king: I love the design !!!

Excelente Bat :target:

Abrazote


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

alfshooter said:


> :king: I love the design !!!
> 
> Excelente Bat :target:
> 
> Abrazote


Hey Alf!! Gracias por tus comentarios!! Aprecio que te tomes el tiempo, y que te haya gustado el diseño!

Saludos!


----------



## d3moncow (Aug 29, 2014)

That looks great! I quite like the design, especially with the cutout.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

*Super cool looking slingshot....very well done....*

*OM*


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

d3moncow said:


> That looks great! I quite like the design, especially with the cutout.


Thanks D3moncow!!


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

oldmiser said:


> *Super cool looking slingshot....very well done....*
> 
> *OM*


Thanks OM! B)


----------

